# Good night my little Ossie



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Respects to my bearded dragon Ossie, he was 3 yrs old when he passed away yesterday trying to fight an infection, Vets, Medication, Inections of antibiotics and tube feeding finally accumilated with the stress of it all and he lost the fight.

You will be missed my little "big fella" 

Thought that I would share some photos with you all

Ossie on his fave basking spot









and the cheeky chappy we will always remember


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

R.I.P Big Fella 

hugs and cuddles to you jeni


----------



## big daddy 316 (Mar 9, 2008)

Goodnight my baby boy,you are always in my thoughts.
we will all miss you.
r.i.p ossie


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> R.I.P Big Fella
> 
> hugs and cuddles to you jeni


thanks hun 

Jenx


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

RIP.

Was very sorry to hear about this.
Hope you two are okay.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

so sorry to hear this

rip lil one xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh No Poor boy. You have been fighting with this boy for ages as I remember your previous posts *RIP Ossie *
*:grouphug:*​


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Ossie


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

How very sad for this to happen to you, R.I.P. lil Ossie.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

jennibob said:


> Respects to my bearded dragon Ossie, he was 3 yrs old when he passed away yesterday trying to fight an infection, Vets, Medication, Inections of antibiotics and tube feeding finally accumilated with the stress of it all and he lost the fight.
> 
> You will be missed my little "big fella"
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear the vets couldnt help him 

RIP mate.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for you loss

eace:


----------



## clozet (Mar 17, 2008)

RIP
eace:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------

